

Silence Detection in the Wit.AI iOS SDK - lasryaric
https://wit.ai/blog/2014/08/21/silence-detection-in-the-iOS-sdk

======
rthomas6
This sort of thing often doesn't work for me because, well,

hmmm.

Because I have to pause in the middle of a sentence sometimes to, ah,

um

. . . gather my thoughts.

I'm looking forward to when the AI is smart enough to know that I'm just a
slow speaker when I'm using voice search or whatever.

------
lasryaric
Also, I started to work on a full Voice Activity Detection algorithm that will
work client side. I can't wait to see it live and get user feedback!

------
younata
Oh. this is awesome. Very much so looking forward to integrating this into
some of the home automation stuff I'm doing.

